# Going to be doing the Frisco Disco



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

this time tomorrow we will be rolling into Frisco for a week ... woot woot


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Good Luck surfchunker --- looks like the Pompano are bitin good --- River


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah and the mullets too ... look for reports


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Bad day of fishing is better than work. Right?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

2 weeks from today I will be there for 10 days, staying in avon for a week then shacking up at Dd's for a couple days.
js


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Folks been catching cobes on the beach,as well as some nice pompano and seamullet. Good luck!!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

kinda of ruff out there today got 6 mullets and a doggie


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Look like the winds gonna be humpin up the south beaches, if you haven't gone North already you may need to ----


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

River said:


> Look like the winds gonna be humpin up the south beaches, if you haven't gone North already you may need to ----


unless water temps drop severely,then it will be a bowl of suck.... Usually takes a while down here as opposed to up north though. jmho,try jetties...


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> unless water temps drop severely,then it will be a bowl of suck.... Usually takes a while down here as opposed to up north though. jmho,try jetties...


I'm going to be there Thursday as well. Is the sw wind bad for the south beaches? Not too familiar with wind patterns there. Thanks.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah it was SW today and fishing sucked with lots of grass ... heading above Buxton tomorrow


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jtsnake said:


> I'm going to be there Thursday as well. Is the sw wind bad for the south beaches? Not too familiar with wind patterns there. Thanks.


 South beaches won't have temp drop,but if it is blowing like it has,as Surfchucker said,grass....



surfchunker said:


> yeah it was SW today and fishing sucked with lots of grass ... heading above Buxton tomorrow


 Should be good it takes a while for upwelling just above Buxton... It can and does happen though,with tons of sw...


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

Drumdum said:


> South beaches won't have temp drop,but if it is blowing like it has,as Surfchucker said,grass....
> 
> 
> 
> Should be good it takes a while for upwelling just above Buxton... It can and does happen though,with tons of sw...


Thanks guys. It's always a crapshoot when you have to plan 4 months out. Hope we can find good water somewhere- Those cobia reports had me salivating. Any thoughts on what sw will do to the sound behind Hatteras and Frisco (kayak fishing)?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jtsnake said:


> Thanks guys. It's always a crapshoot when you have to plan 4 months out. Hope we can find good water somewhere- Those cobia reports had me salivating. Any thoughts on what sw will do to the sound behind Hatteras and Frisco (kayak fishing)?


 You can still catch in sw,unless it blows so hard it muds it up too badly.. Sw is typical summer wind and weather pattern,should catch plenty of fish.. Not to worry,just come down and fish..


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

surfchunker -- 38 should be good if the water's not real dirty, it should be open for a mile or so --- 43's OK but I understand it's just a turn around, not room for many to fish --- Good Luck ---


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

guess we suppose to meet Percy up there on 38 today


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

That'll work ---- he's been on em --- Good Luck !


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

went back down to 49 again and the water was a lot better today just missed by 2oz on a citation pomp and mullet ... had to quit the cooler was full


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

really liking my 10' CCP too ...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> went back down to 49 again and the water was a lot better today just missed by 2oz on a citation pomp and mullet ... had to quit the cooler was full


Congrats,have caught citation seamullet,but still envy Susan and Sande for all the citation pomps they have caught... :redface:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I got a citation Pomp last year ... so close today ... those big pomps sure do pull


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice Surfchunker! Fleas?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yup fleas


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Full moon on the way. The pomps will get my undivided attention here too.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Where did you fish yesterday? I fished further North and had the worst day this year.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

we didn't get out till 3, caught some mullet and then threw out chunks later on high tide and never had a run


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

got lucky and got a 2lb 4oz Pompano today down on ramp 55, guy just up from us landed a 24" bluefish but wasn't much going on there today


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Couple nice meals there surfchunker, that ain't bad ---- Congratulation on another Citation --- River


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice job!!!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice looking pimpano and mullet. Should eat well.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

total suckfest today


----------



## jtsnake (Mar 7, 2014)

Surfchunker, had a blast at Frisco Woods and enjoyed meeting you and your wife. For my report, Thursday was a ton of grass at 49, but we managed some decent mullet. Fished 38 on Friday and the grass was better, but only managed mullet, small flounder, and small blues. Did catch a 1.5 pound spot that I didn't realize was a citation until later. Fished 55 on Saturday and did better with the mullet and had one big fish on a kayaked bait. I suspect it was a triple digit shark based on the fact that he was not close to stopping and I'm guessing tail whipped and popped 80# shock leader 7 feet above the swivel. 

Wind finally switched to ne on Saturday and on Sunday the Frisco pier area was gorgeous. Caught three nice pups in the 26 inch range and a similar sized black drum. I had a nice cobia in the 40-50# range to the wash, but we had some gaffing calamities from my crew and she popped off. This was their first big fish in the surf and I should have handed off the rod and handled it myself. We alternated between the sound and surf, and this crew is ready to hardcore kayak baits in the surf next year. Thanks Drumdum and Surfchunker and everyone else who gave advice.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice work jtsnake. Sounds like a fantastic trip.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Great report Snake ---- and Those two are top notch adviser's ---


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

By the way ---- when it comes to advice, many fisherman know about magicseaweed.com but maybe some don't. magicseaweed.com is a Surfer's website and it was a very valuable tool to me when I lived in Frisco, one of the first things I checked in the morning along with weather ------ deciding which direction I was gonna head ---- It's not perfectly accurate but not far off, it took readings at Frisco Pier, Cape Point and the "S" curves ---- Primary, secondary wave height, temps, winds, etc. I was able to determine by those areas, the difference in wave action from the North vs South beaches, you can kinda figure out whats happening at your secret hole --- hope this helps somebody ---- There may be more sites like that ---- River


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

never knew about that website but will add it to my Fav's. also here is me and my Citation Pomp


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Nice fish, congrats!


----------

